
US$16M Canadian ‘farmhouse’ is last hurrah for a wild real estate bonanza - jelliclesfarm
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3094466/gargantuan-us16-million-canadian-farmhouse-last-hurrah-wild-real
======
12xo
Everything about this is nuts. What a contrast. Opulent mansions even for Los
Angeles, right in the middle of old school, hard working rural communities.
All to escape the taxman...

~~~
moistly
And, perhaps more significantly, to launder money.

